# SS 20.02.16 - Bruckner #2



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Anton Bruckner (1824 - 1896)*

Symphony No. 2 in C minor, WAB 102 

1. Moderato
2. Scherzo: Mäßig schnell
3. Feierlich, etwas bewegt
4. Finale: Ziemlich schnell

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

It's kind of funny that we've had Bruckner every other week the past few weeks but I haven't minded. 

Looking forward to rehearing this one. I'll pull out my old standby again this week.

View attachment 81634


Eugen Jochum/Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Pugg

I am going with this one:










B.P / Daniel Barenboim.
Excellent recorded.


----------



## D Smith

I'll be listening to Wand/Cologne. Hopefully this is the correct version (1877)!


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'll go with two different versions - both recordings are favourites of mine. And just for that extra little bit of fun the two inner movements are reversed.

1872 version ed. Carragan:










1877 version ed. Nowak:


----------



## Mahlerian

D Smith said:


> I'll be listening to Wand/Cologne. Hopefully this is the correct version (1877)!


Well, actually.....

I don't really have any opinion. I don't know the work well enough, as I've never really loved it.

I'll be listening, though, of course.

Young/Hamburg Philharmonic


----------



## Kivimees

D Smith said:


> I'll be listening to Wand/Cologne. Hopefully this is the correct version (1877)!


D Smith's choice is my choice as well.


----------



## Haydn man

D Smith said:


> I'll be listening to Wand/Cologne. Hopefully this is the correct version (1877)!


This will be my choice, you can't really go wrong with Wand for your Bruckner


----------



## jim prideaux

as with the previous esteemed 'posters' I will be taking this opportunity to listen to the Wand recording from my recently acquired box set-I have never actually heard the work before but having already listened to Wand performing the 4th,6th and 7th it should be a 'blast'!


----------



## Eramirez156

For me it will be, from the *Decca Wiener Philharmoniker* box set

*Symphony No.2 In C Minor
Anton Bruckner*









*Wiener Philharmoniker
Horst Stein*

_Decca ‎- SXL 6681_


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

I actually did my listen earlier this week, as part of this set


----------



## Vinski

D Smith said:


> I'll be listening to Wand/Cologne. Hopefully this is the correct version (1877)!


1877 First Critical Edition. Ed. Robert Haas [1938]

http://www.abruckner.com/discography/symphonyno2incmino/


----------



## Jeff W

Mahlerian said:


> Young/Hamburg Philharmonic


I'll go with this one as well when I get a chance over the weekend.


----------



## bz3

I have only minimally delved into Bruckner but I will give this a shot. The only set I own is Jochum so that will be it.


----------



## Azol

Chailly/Concertgebouw this time. I also have Tintner recording, but Chailly's romantic account of the Second wins this one for me.


----------



## Mika

Jeff W said:


> I'll go with this one as well when I get a chance over the weekend.


Instead of Wand I decided to go with Simone again. These recordings seem to be of top audio quality, even through the Spotify


----------



## Manxfeeder

Tintner for me. It was my first exposure to the piece, and it seems to have formed my impression of how it should sound.


----------



## MrTortoise

I'll try and find time for two recordings: Jochum and Wand.


----------



## Classical Music Fan

I listened to Karajan today and will listen to Barenboim tomorrow.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Tintner and the National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland for me as well, although I can't say that I know this work terribly well, and this is the only version I've heard so far. If Simone Young / Hamburg PO is available on Spotify then maybe I'll check that version out as well.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TurnaboutVox said:


> Tintner and the National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland for me as well, although I can't say that I know this work terribly well, and this is the only version I've heard so far.


I am going with this one too.


----------



## Avey

Avey said:


> The *Second's *ending, as in the _literal_ ending, the coda, is pretty spectacular, among Brucknerian peaks. The finale is totally creepy and haunting, but the ultimate climax gives way to an unrelenting ascent toward triumph. Effulgence in sound.
> 
> The whole piece is a bit underrated, considering that it never gets performed (I know, most his symphonies are rarely performed), but it is on par with his more obvious monuments, the 4th, 7th, 8th, 9th, etc. (And, actually, writing that, I feel silly: his 5th and 6th are equally great. So, truly, what symphony is not great here? Whatever.)


Going with the Tinter/NSOI


----------



## KenOC

Did my duty last time around with Bruckner's 3rd, which cost me an hour never to be recovered. This time I'll just enjoy others' enjoyment and not expose myself to Herr Bruckner's endless bloviations.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I am a couple of days late this time but I will take a listen to Günter Wand's recording from the 'Great Recordings' boxed set - a cornucopia of fantastic interpretations and recordings.


----------



## Xaltotun

Barenboim/BPO is not only very good, it also comes with an essay in the booklet that's one of the best booklet essays of music that I've ever read.


----------



## Azol

By the way, the Scherzo of B2 is utterly charming, very danceable also. Probably one of my most favorite scherzos by any composer.


----------



## KenOC

Changed my mind! Bruckner's Symphony No. 2, Wand/Cologne. I like this a lot better than the 3rd.


----------



## starthrower

I'm listening to Giulini/Vienna Symphony. Mellow, beautiful work!


----------



## dieter

This is just a beautiful recording. Great music, great conductor. I have about 16 recordings: I like this the best.


----------

